# لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا



## Kiril (9 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة
اختلفت انا و زميلة علي معني تلك الاية "لا تدينوا كي لا تدانوا"
انا اعتمدت علي قصة الراهب علي سرير الموت التي كانت حياته الروحية كسلانة
كل الاباء الرهبان حزاني و لكنه كان سعيدا
فسألوه لماذا قال لأني لم ادن احدا في حياتي فلن يدينني الرب

اعتقد اني قرأتها او سمعتها في عظه

فهل انا علي حق؟
حاولت ان اعتمد علي التفسيرات و لكنها لم تفدني في تلك النقطة

اذا كان شخصا حياته الروحية ضعيفة و لم يدن احدا............هل سيدينه الله؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 نوفمبر 2008)

++ بالمصافة ، معى هذه المعجزة ، من الجزء الثانى من كتاب معجزات إنطلاق الروح ، ومرجعها بستان الرهبان ، وهى كالتالى :-
.
.
15- عدم الإدانة ، أعطته الفرح العظيم        ( المرجع : بستان الرهبان ص 139 ) . 
• كان أحد الرهبان كسلاناً جداً فى تنفيذ القوانين الرهبانية . ومع ذلك ، فعندما جاءت لحظة نياحته ، وجدوه فى فرح عظيم ، فتعجبوا ، فصلّى أحد الآباء لكى يكشف الله لهم عن سر هذا الفرح ، ليكون درساً لهم . 
• وفى الحال أفاق الأخ وجلس ، و قال :- 
(( عندما خرجت روحى ، رأيت الملائكة ، فأشاروا إلى كتاب أعمالى و قالوا :- هل تعرف هذا ؟ ، فقلت :-  ولكنى لم أدين أحداً ولا حقدت على أحد ولا تكلمت على أحد ، ولى رجاء أن الرب يسوع المسيح يتمم فىّ قوله :- لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا ، فلما قلت هذا ، تمزق كتاب خطاياى فى الحال ، لذلك صرت فى فرح عظيم )) . 
• وبعد ما قال هذا ، رقد ، وإنطلقت روحه ، فإنتفع الإخوة و مجدوا الله .


----------



## Kiril (9 نوفمبر 2008)

ايوة تقريبا نفس القصة يا اخ مكرم
بس ما هي الاجابة
اذا كان شخصا حياته الروحية ضعيفة و لم يدن احدا............هل سيدينه الله؟
ام الادانه المقصود بها علي الارض؟؟؟


----------



## Aksios (9 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة اخوتى

بجد سؤال رائع استاذى kiro_shohdy
و انا بحثت على ايات فى الكتاب المقدس
لاجد الاجابة و توصلت الى ايات و منها الى استنتاجات
و لنحللها سويا..........

الكتاب المقدس يقول 

[Q-BIBLE]لانه لا بد اننا جميعا نظهر امام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيرا كان ام شرا 
(2كو 5: 10)[/Q-BIBLE]

لنقسم الايه الى شقين......
الشق الاول--- يقول (لابد) اى لا مفر اننا جميعا ......... فقد قال (اننا جميعا) و هذا يعنى كل البشرية(الجميع)

الشق التانى--- (لينال كل واحد) و واضحه جدا ان كل واحد فى البشرية (ما صنع خيرا كان ام شرا) فالدينونه لا تقتصر فقط عن من فعل شرا بل ايضا على من فعل خيرا.......

[Q-BIBLE]لانه ان كان الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد اخطاوا بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم و سلمهم محروسين للقضاء (2 بط 2: 4). [/Q-BIBLE]

و يتضح من النص انه ليس فقط البشر كما ذكرنا سوف يدانون بل ايضا الملائكه الذين اخطأوا سيسلمون الى القضاء و يطرحون فى جهنم......

ما اريد الوصول اليه​
++كل البشر سوف تحاسب مهما كانت اعمالهم خيرا او شرا فالكل سيكون تحت الدينونة
++ليس فقط البشر يحاسبون بل الملائكة التى اخطأت ستسلم الى القضاء و تلقى فى جهنم





kiro_shohdy قال:


> انا اعتمدت علي قصة الراهب علي سرير الموت التي كانت حياته الروحية كسلانة
> كل الاباء الرهبان حزاني و لكنه كان سعيدا
> فسألوه لماذا قال لأني لم ادن احدا في حياتي فلن يدينني الرب



لقد استخدمت تعبير مختلف عن النص الاصلى استاذى kiro_shohdy
فالنص الاصلى للقصه يقول



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++ بالمصافة ، معى هذه المعجزة ، من الجزء الثانى من كتاب معجزات إنطلاق الروح ، ومرجعها بستان الرهبان ، وهى كالتالى :-
> .
> .
> 15- عدم الإدانة ، أعطته الفرح العظيم        ( المرجع : بستان الرهبان ص 139 ) .
> ...



فلم يقل الراهب ان الرب لن يدينه بل قال (تمزق كتاب خطاياى)
و لكنه مازال تحت دينونة الله .........

ارجو اكون قدرت اوصل الفكره بشكل سهل

سلام المسيح


----------



## Kiril (10 نوفمبر 2008)

وصلت يا اخي
فكما قلت اني لا اذكر المصدر ان كانت عظة ام كتاب 
بس معلش اصلي نفسي احسم الموضوع
الكل سيقف امام الديان العادل و هذا منتهي و معروف و مسلم به
لكن ان لم يدين شخص ما احدا.........ماذا سيحدث له؟؟؟


----------



## geegoo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*اخي الحبيب ....*
*هل تعلم ماذا يتطلب تنفيذ هذه الوصية العظيمة ...*
*ايمان ... برب المجد يسوع المسيح و وصاياه ...*
*محبة نقية ... لأخوتك من البشر كيلا تدينهم و لا تحقد و لا تسئ لاحد ...*
*اتضاع ...  فالادانة اصلها كبرياء القلب ... و الكبرياء هو مبتدأ معظم الشرور ...*
*لقد لخص الراهب القديس بأتضاعه كل هذا في اية واحدة ...*
*و لكنه في الحقيقة كان ...*
*مؤمنا ... محبا ... متضعا ....*
*فهل مثل هذا لا يجد مكانا في ملكوت الله ؟؟... *


----------



## Kiril (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اتفق معي يا اخي الحبيب
ولكن اختلافي انا و الزميلة علي ان هذا الراهب \ الانسان لايستحق الملكوت لأنه كسول روحانيا
(هي التي تقول و لست أنا)
و قالت ان المقصود من الايه ان لن يدينه احد علي الارض
و لكن اذا كان كسولا روحانيا و هو راهب لن يستحق الفردوس


----------



## Aksios (10 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> وصلت يا اخي
> فكما قلت اني لا اذكر المصدر ان كانت عظة ام كتاب
> بس معلش اصلي نفسي احسم الموضوع
> الكل سيقف امام الديان العادل و هذا منتهي و معروف و مسلم به
> لكن ان لم يدين شخص ما احدا.........ماذا سيحدث له؟؟؟



كما اتفقنا ان كل انسان سوف يدان يوم القيامة ... مظبوط كده

اذن ما معنى لا تدينوا كى لا  تدانوا؟
المعنى لا تدين احد لكى لا تدان على هذه الادانه

اظن انها وضحت
سلام المسيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 نوفمبر 2008)

إخوتى الأحباء
++ إسمحوا لى بكلمة صغيرة :
++ الآية : [ لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا ] ، شرحها رب المجد نفسه ، فى مَثَل العبدين المديونين ، فقد سامح صاحب الدين العظيم ، ولكن هذا المديون لم يسامح العبد رفيقه ، صاحب الدين التافه ، فماذا فعل سيدهما ؟؟ لقد ألغى مسامحته لذلك العبد الذى لم يسامح رفيقه .
+++ هكذا نحن أيضاً ، كلنا مديونون بدين عظيم جداً ، وربنا سامحنا ، لذلك يجب أن نسامح بعضنا بعضاً ، على ديوننا ، التافهة  بالمقارن بالدين العظيم الذى كان علينا وسامحنا ربنا عليه .
+++ فما يطالبنا به الرب ، هو عدم إدانتنا للآخرين ، لكيلا يديننا هو  : هنا فى الأرض -- أولاً -- بالتأديب لكى نتوب ، فإن لم نتوب عن خطية الإدانة ، فإنه سيديننا فى يوم الدينونة .
+++ وأما هذه الحادثة المذكورة فى بستان الرهبان ، فإنها مجرد معجزة ، دبرها الله ، لكى يعرف الرهبان أن الكسلان فيهم بدون أن يدين ، هو أفضل من الذين يدينون . لأن عدم الإدانة تنبع -- كما قال إخوتى الأحباء -- من التواضع ومن المحبة للآخرين ، والمحبة هى تتميم لكل الوصايا .
++ ولكن هذه القصة لم تقل أنهذا الراهب كان يسلك سلوكاً فاسداً ، بل مجرد التكاسل ، وهو أيضاً خطية ، لأن الرب أدان العبد الذى أخفى وزنته بالقول : أيها العبد الشرير والكسلان . 
+++ فالكسل خطية ، لأن كل من يقدر أن يعمل حسناً ولا يعمل فذلك خطية له .
+++++ ولكن النقطة المهمة ، هى أن نأخذ رسالة المسيح -- بعدم الإدانة -- ولا نحاول أن نستغل القصة لتمجيد التكاسل ، بل نعمل بوصية الرب : [ تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك ] .
+++ وشكراً لأخونا الحبيب / كيروشهدى ، على فتح هذا الموضوع ، عن هذه الخطية التى نشربها كالماء .


----------



## Kiril (10 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكركم علي الردود ............. نفسي اسمع وجهات نظر كمان


----------



## Kiril (10 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مش قصدي انه لما يموت حياخدوه علي الملكوت حدف
لازم كلنا في يوم حنقف امام الديان العادل يوم المجئ الثاني
لكن سؤالي هو هل سيتم تخفيف الخطايا

لأني وجدت اراء مختلفة
وهي انها معجزة حدثت لغرض الاتعاظ فقط
و اخري تتفق مع رأيي في ان الله سيسامحه علي خطاياه اذا لم يكن فاسدا بالكامل (قاتل و سارق و زاني..............)


----------



## fredyyy (10 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> انا مش قصدي انه لما يموت حياخدوه علي الملكوت حدف
> لازم كلنا في يوم حنقف امام الديان العادل يوم المجئ الثاني
> لكن سؤالي هو هل سيتم تخفيف الخطايا
> و اخري تتفق مع رأيي في ان الله سيسامحه علي خطاياه اذا لم يكن فاسدا بالكامل (قاتل و سارق و زاني..............)


 

* الأخ العزيز *kiro_shohdy

*في البداية أذكر حادثتين عن فورية الوصول للمجد فور الرقاد*

*الحادثة الأولى *
*موت اللص التائب ... قال له المسيح اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس *

*فالذي يذهب ليكون مع المسيح لن يدخل في الدينونة *

*والحادثة الثانية *
*موت إستفانوس الذي شاهد المسيح في المجد قبل رقاده*

*رومية 8 : 1 *
*إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ...........*
 
تسالونيكي الأولى 4 : 15
 فَإِنَّنَا نَقُولُ لَكُمْ هَذَا بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ: إِنَّنَا *نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ* الْبَاقِينَ إِلَى مَجِيءِ الرَّبِّ لاَ نَسْبِقُ الرَّاقِدِينَ. 
16 لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ نَفْسَهُ سَوْفَ يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِهُتَافٍ، بِصَوْتِ رَئِيسِ مَلاَئِكَةٍ وَبُوقِ اللهِ، *وَالأَمْوَاتُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيَقُومُونَ* أَوَّلاً. 
17 ثُمَّ نَحْنُ الأَحْيَاءَ الْبَاقِينَ سَنُخْطَفُ جَمِيعاً مَعَهُمْ فِي السُّحُبِ لِمُلاَقَاةِ الرَّبِّ فِي الْهَوَاءِ، *وَهَكَذَا نَكُونُ كُلَّ حِينٍ مَعَ الرَّبِّ*. 
18 لِذَلِكَ *عَزُّوا* بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِهَذَا الْكَلاَمِ. 

*بعد موت المؤمن ليست هناك دينونة ... بل الحالة (سنكون مع الرب كل حين)*

** ويجب أن نلاحظ أن المؤمن يؤدب من الرب على الأرض كي لا يُدان مع العالم *

كورنثوس الأولى 11 : 32 
وَلَكِنْ إِذْ قَدْ حُكِمَ عَلَيْنَا *نُؤَدَّبُ مِنَ الرَّبِّ* لِكَيْ *لاَ نُدَانَ مَعَ الْعَالَمِ*. 


** وأن المؤمنين سيدينون العالم *
 
كورنثوس الأولى 6 : 2 
أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ *الْقِدِّيسِينَ سَيَدِينُونَ الْعَالَمَ؟* فَإِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ *يُدَانُ بِكُمْ* أَفَأَنْتُمْ غَيْرُ مُسْتَأْهِلِينَ لِلْمَحَاكِمِ الصُّغْرَى؟ 

** الدينونة لكل من لم يصدق الحق ( لكل من لم يؤمن بالمسيح )*

تسالونيكي الثانية 2 : 12 
لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ *لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ،* بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ.
* 

لا يوجد في الكتاب آيات تتكلم عن مبدأ تخفيف الخطايا



*


----------



## fredyyy (10 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> لازم كلنا في يوم حنقف امام الديان العادل يوم المجئ الثاني


 

*الوقوف أمام الديان العادل للخطاة فقط *

*رؤيا يوحنا 20 : 15 
وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ. 
* 

*المؤمن المكتوب إسمه في سفر الحياة لن يُدان*


لوقا 10 : 20 
وَلَكِنْ لاَ تَفْرَحُوا بِهَذَا أَنَّ الأَرْوَاحَ تَخْضَعُ لَكُمْ بَلِ افْرَحُوا بِالْحَرِيِّ *أَنَّ أَسْمَاءَكُمْ كُتِبَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ*». 




كولوسي 3 : 4 
مَتَى *اظْهِرَ الْمَسِيحُ* حَيَاتُنَا، فَحِينَئِذٍ *تُظْهَرُونَ انْتُمْ ايْضاً مَعَهُ* فِي الْمَجْدِ.


----------



## Aksios (10 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة استاذى fredyy
كلامك جميل خالص
لكن انا ليا تعليق على نقطتين هستخدم فى تعليقى ايه من الكتاب المقدس
و يا ريت تفهمنى ازاى؟؟؟




fredyyy قال:


> 1)*بعد موت المؤمن ليست هناك دينونة ... بل الحالة (سنكون مع الرب كل حين)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
اذن ما فهمته من مشاركتك ان المؤمنين لا يدخلون فى يوم الدينونه
بل كل من لم يؤمن بالمسيح هو فقط الذى سوف يدان فى يوم الدينونه

طب اذا نظرنا الى الايه دى

لانه لا بد اننا جميعا نظهر امام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيرا كان ام شرا 
(2كو 5: 10) 

اذن من الايه (-- الجميع -- كل واحد --- صانع الشر و صانع الخير --)
كلهم سوف يقفون اما كرسى المسيح للدينونه

يا ريت تفهمنى
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Aksios (10 نوفمبر 2008)

و ايضا اريد ان اضيف الى مشاركتى السابقة
بعض الايات التى تبين ان المؤمنين و الاشرار كلهم سيدانون

ورأيت الأموات صغارا وكبارا واقفين أمام الله وانفتحت أسفار وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب في الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم.". 
 رؤيا 20 : 12

اذن المكتوب اسمهم فى سفر الحياة ايضا سوف يدانون

فان ابن الانسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله
 متى 16: 27

فقد قال كل واحد و لم يقل الاشرار فقط

لان الله يحضر كل عمل الى الدينونة على كل خفي أن كان خيرا أو شرا سفر الجامعة 12: 14

طبعا بالاضافة الى الايه التى ذكرتها فى المشاركة السابقة

لانه لا بد أننا جميعا نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد بحسب ما صنع خيرا كان أم شرا   2 كورنثوس 5:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 نوفمبر 2008)

+++ الجميع سيقفون أمام كرسى المسيح ( "بيما": باليونانية ، أى منبر القضاء ) فيظهر العدل الإلهى ، على العيان ، بلا محاباة ، لأن المؤمنين به سيظهرون فى قداسة ونقاوة ، فيظهر أنهم  مستحقون ( روء    ) . وتوجد آيات كثيرة تؤكد هذه الحقيقة :-
.

[ لأننا جميعاً سوف نقف أمام كرسي المسيح... كل واحد منا سيعطي عن نفسه حسابًاً لله ]   رو 14 : 10 -12 . 
+++++  نلاحظ أن بولس الرسول ، يضم نفسه ضمن صفوف الذين سيقفون للمحاسبة أمام كرسي ( منبر ) المسيح ، إذ يقول :[ إننا جميعاً ] ، ثم يقول : [ كل واحد منا ]  .
++++وهذا معناه أن  المحاكمة ستكون على الجميع بدون استثناء ، لأنه : [ ليس عند الله محاباه ]  رو 2 : 11  . فبولس الرسول --- الذي قال لسجان فيلبي الوثني: [ آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص ] أع 16 : 31  --- هو ذاته ، الذي يقول ، للمؤمنين بالمسيح ، في روميه ، أنهم ، وهو معهم ، سيقفون أمام كرسي المسيح ليعطوا عن أنفسهم حساباً عن كل ما فعلوا ( رو 14 : 10 ، 20 ، 2 كو 5 : 10 )، وأن هذا الحساب سيكون لكل واحد  فواحدٍ ، عن نفسه هو ، مما يوضح أن المحاكمه يوم الدينونة ستكون عادلة جداً . 
.
.
56  [ كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه ] غل 6 : 5   
+++ هذه الرسالة ، موجَّهة إلى كنائس غلاطية(2:1) ، أى المؤمنين بالمسيح --- الذى حمل عنا خطايانا --- فكيف يحمل كل واحد ، من هؤلاء المؤمنين ، حمل نفسه ؟ ( مع ملاحظة أن هذه الآية يسبقها – مباشرة – الحديث عن السقوط في الزلاّت وفي ظنون العظمة والإفتخار ، أى أن المقصود- بالإجمال - هو الخطايا !!!)
+++ الجواب ، هو أن السيد المسيح يحمل خطايانا التي نتقدم إليه ونعترف بها ، وخلافاً لذلك ، فإنها ستُحسب علينا وسنحملها يوم الدينونة .
 +++  فهل إيماننا ألغى حملنا لخطايانا ؟ 
  +++ هل نخطئ،ثم نرفض التوبة والإعتراف  ، ونظن أن دم المسيح سيطهرنا من كل خطيه ؟؟؟  
++++ لو كان هذا الكلام صحيحاً --  أى الغفران التلقائى أو الأوتوماتيكى ، بدون أى عمل منا --  لْمَا إحتاج بولس الرسول لتحذير المؤمنين في غلاطيه ، بأن كل واحد سيحمل حمل نفسه . 
.
.
57 [ لا تضلــّـوا ، الله لا يشمخ عليه . فإن الذى يزرعه الإنسان إياه يحصد أيضاً . لأن من يزرع لجسده فمن الجسد يحصد فساداً ، ومن يزرع للروح  فمن الروح  يحصد حياة أبدية  ] غل 6 : 7 ـ 8.
لا تضلوا .. هذا التحذير الخطير يوجهه بولس الرسول ، للمؤمنين ، من أهل غلاطيه .
لا تضلــّـوا.. هذا التحذير يبين  خطورة القول بأن الخلاص يتم  مهما كانت الأعمال سيئة .
لا تضلــّـوا.. لأن هذا الفكر من صنع الشيطان المُضِّــل ، الذي يحاول أن يخدعنا ، ويعطلنا عن السير في الطريق الذي رسمه الله ، للوصول إلى الخلاص الأبدى : فبعد الإيمان ، يوجد العماد وتثبيت الروح القدس ، ثم الثبات فى المسيح بالتناول من جسده  ودمه ، وأثناء ذلك كله ، يلزم الجهاد الروحى ضد الخطية والإجتهاد في كل عمل صالح .
لا تضلــّـوا.. كل ضلال هو من صنع الشيطان الذى أضلَّ حواء ، حينما وعدها -- بالكذب -- بأنها لن تموت ، حتى لو خالفت وصية الله .++ والآن ايضاً يصنع ضلالات كثيرة ، ليبعدنا عن طريق الخلاص الحقيقى ، ضلالات بإسم الله من خارج الكنيسة ، وضلالات بإسم الله من داخل الكنيسة .
++ وكما فعل مع حواء ، وقال لها : لن تموتا . هكذا يقدم اليوم وعده الكاذب ، للمؤمنين ، ويقول لهم : لن تهلكوا أبداً بعدما آمنتم بالمسيح ، مستخدماً إسم رب المجد ذاته ، ليجعل الضلاله أشدّ ، ومستخدماً آيات الإنجيل أيضاً ، إذ يقول ، لمن يضلـَّـهم : لا حاجة بكم لأى شئ آخر ، لأنه مكتوب : إن دم يسوع المسيح يطهركم من كل خطية ، فلا تعطلوا نعمة الله بأعمالكم ، لا حاجة بكم للمعمودية وللصوم والصلوات والتوبة و الإعتراف والتناول ……  لا تعطلوا نعمة الله المجانية بأعمالكم .
++++ فيــُعمى الشيطان عيونهم عن كل الآيات الأخرى ، التى تكشف ضلالته .
+++ وهكذا يهدم الشيطان طريق الخلاص الذى وضعه الله للناس . مستخدماً إسم الله ، ومستخدماً آيات الإنجيل
+++  ولكن :  [ الله لا يُشمخ عليه ] ( أى : لا ينضحك عليه )  ، لأن المحاكمة ستكون على الكل ، بلا إستثناء ، وليس على غير المؤمنين فقط  ، بل إن بداية المحاكمة ستكون على المؤمنين أولاً : ( 1 بط 4 : 17 ) ، بل وسيقدم للمحاكمة أصحاب الوزنات الكثيرة قبل الآخرين : ( مت 25 : 20 ) وهذا يبين مقدارالعدل الإلهى ، الذى ليس عنده محاباة .
..
.58 [ تمموا خلاصكم بخوف ورعدة ] في 2 : 12  .
 +++  لو كان الخلاص قد تم ، لما طلب أن نتممه ، وهذا يدل على أن الخلاص هو طريق ، نبدأ فيه بالإيمان ثم المعمودية ، ونستمر فيه طوال حياتنا على الأرض .
+++ والمطلوب منا هو أن نتمم خلاصنا بخوف ورعدة ، أى بكل حرص وإنتباه . 
+++ لئلا نفقد هذا الخلاص ، إذا توقفنا عن الجهاد الروحي ، وإستسلمنا للتراخي والكسل ، فنمتلئ من كل خطية ،  ولا نتوب  .
.


----------



## Kiril (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ايوة كده خلوا الموضوع يسخن
بس برضه..............كله سوف يتم ادانتهم امام الديان العادل
اذن ما المقصود بلا تدينوا؟


----------



## Aksios (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> بس برضه..............كله سوف يتم ادانتهم امام الديان العادل
> اذن ما المقصود بلا تدينوا؟


 
انا وضعت ردى على السؤل ده مسبقا



++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> كما اتفقنا ان كل انسان سوف يدان يوم القيامة ... مظبوط كده
> 
> اذن ما معنى لا تدينوا كى لا تدانوا؟
> المعنى لا تدين احد لكى لا تدان على هذه الادانه
> ...


----------



## geegoo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ايوة كده خلوا الموضوع يسخن
> بس برضه..............كله سوف يتم ادانتهم امام الديان العادل
> اذن ما المقصود بلا تدينوا؟


* اخي الحبيب ...*
*سيقف الجميع امام الديان العادل ....*
*و لكن ليس كل من يقف يدان ...*
*هناك فرق كبير بين الاثنين ...*
*فمنا من سيسمع ... ايها العبد الامين .. ادخل الي فرح سيدك ..*
*و منا من سيسمع ... القوه في الظلمة الخارجية ...*
*و انا شخصيا لم يخطر ببالي ان معني " لا تدانوا " هو عدم الوقوف في يوم الدينونة امام الله ... بل هو التبرر امامه ..*


----------



## fredyyy (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*لنضع الآية موضوع السؤال بجانب هذه الآية فيتضح المعني*

كورنثوس الثانية 5 :10 
لأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعاً نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ، *لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ* مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ *مَا صَنَعَ،* خَيْراً كَانَ أَمْ شَرّاً. 

كورنثوس الاولى : 3 
10 حَسَبَ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لِي كَبَنَّاءٍ حَكِيمٍ قَدْ وَضَعْتُ أَسَاساً وَآخَرُ *يَبْنِي* عَلَيْهِ. وَلَكِنْ فَلْيَنْظُرْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ *كَيْفَ يَبْنِي* عَلَيْهِ. 
11 فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَضَعَ أَسَاساً آخَرَ غَيْرَ الَّذِي وُضِعَ الَّذِي هُوَ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ. 
12 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدُ *يَبْنِي* عَلَى هَذَا الأَسَاسِ *ذَهَباً فِضَّةً حِجَارَةً كَرِيمَةً* *خَشَباً عُشْباً قَشّاً* 
13 فَعَمَلُ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سَيَصِيرُ ظَاهِراً لأَنَّ الْيَوْمَ سَيُبَيِّنُهُ. لأَنَّهُ بِنَارٍ يُسْتَعْلَنُ *وَسَتَمْتَحِنُ النَّارُ عَمَلَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مَا هُوَ*. 
14 إِنْ بَقِيَ عَمَلُ أَحَدٍ قَدْ بَنَاهُ عَلَيْهِ *فَسَيَأْخُذُ أُجْرَةً*. 
15 إِنِ *احْتَرَقَ عَمَلُ أَحَدٍ* فَسَيَخْسَرُ *وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَسَيَخْلُصُ* وَلَكِنْ كَمَا بِنَارٍ. 


*فيجب أن لا نخلط بين الدينونة (التي للأشرار)*

*وإمتحان أعمال المؤمن التي فعلها على الأرض *

*والأعمال المقصودة هنا هي البناء بناء جسد المسيح *

*هل وعظت لتُمجد نفسك ...... ( خشب )*

*هل ساعدت الفقير ليمدحك الناس ...... ( عشب )*

*هل قلت كلاماً ليس فيه الحق المسيحي لكي ُترضي الناس ... ( قشاً )*​*كل هذه الأعمال ستحترق ليس بالدينونة بل بإمتحان النور الإلهي الفاحص لدوافعنا *

*وسنكافئ على كل ما عملنا بإخلاص ودوافع مُقدسة *

*كل عمل ُعمل في الخفاء في طاعة الحق ... ( ذهب )*

*كل كتاب مُقدس ُأعطي بإخلاص لخلاص نفس ... ( فضة )*

*كل عمل خير للمحتاجين تمجد فيه المسيح دون تمجيد للإنسان ( حجارة كريمة )*​********************************

متى 19 : 28 
فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي فِي التَّجْدِيدِ مَتَى *جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ* عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ *تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً* عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيّاً *تَدِينُونَ* أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ. 

*إذا المؤمن سيجلس كما جلس المسيح ولن يُدان بل سيدين*​********************************

رؤيا يوحنا 20 : 11 
ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ *عَرْشاً عَظِيماً أَبْيَضَ،* *وَالْجَالِسَ عَلَيْهِ* الَّذِي مِنْ وَجْهِهِ *هَرَبَتِ* الأَرْضُ وَالسَّمَاءُ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ! 

*هذا مشهد الدينونة الحقيقي الذي ستهرب الأرض والسماء قبل الناس من وجه الجالس على العرش*

*والمؤمن ليس له نصيب في مشهد الدينونة*​********************************

رؤيا 20
10 وَإِبْلِيسُ الَّذِي كَانَ يُضِلُّهُمْ طُرِحَ فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ وَالْكِبْرِيتِ، حَيْثُ الْوَحْشُ وَالنَّبِيُّ الْكَذَّابُ. وَسَيُعَذَّبُونَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. 
11 ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ عَرْشاً عَظِيماً أَبْيَضَ، وَالْجَالِسَ عَلَيْهِ الَّذِي مِنْ وَجْهِهِ هَرَبَتِ الأَرْضُ وَالسَّمَاءُ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لَهُمَا مَوْضِعٌ! 
12 وَرَأَيْتُ الأَمْوَاتَ *صِغَاراً وَكِبَاراً* وَاقِفِينَ أَمَامَ اللهِ، *وَانْفَتَحَتْ أَسْفَارٌ*. وَانْفَتَحَ سِفْرٌ آخَرُ هُوَ *سِفْرُ الْحَيَاةِ،* وَدِينَ الأَمْوَاتُ مِمَّا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَسْفَارِ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ. 
13 وَسَلَّمَ الْبَحْرُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِ، وَسَلَّمَ الْمَوْتُ وَالْهَاوِيَةُ الأَمْوَاتَ الَّذِينَ فِيهِمَا. وَدِينُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ.

*الأموات الصغار والكبار هم جميع الأشرار الأموات والأحياء *

*وهنا كلمة الأسفار هي ملف كل خاطي الذي دون فيه أولاً طريقة رفضه لعمل المسيح ثم ثمار شره على الأرض*

*أما وجود سفر الحياة في هذا المشهد ليُثبت أن إسم كل خاطي ليس مكتوب فيه *

*لذلك يستحق الموت الأبدي*​رؤيا يوحنا 20 : 15 
*وَكُلُّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ* مَكْتُوباً فِي سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ *طُرِحَ* فِي بُحَيْرَةِ النَّارِ.


----------



## كريم البنا (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*إخوتى إسمحوا لى أن أشارك معكم
متى الأصحاح 19 العدد 17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «لِمَاذَا تَدْعُونِي صَالِحاً؟ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَالِحاً إِلاَّ وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ اللَّهُ. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ الْحَيَاةَ فَاحْفَظِ الْوَصَايَا».  
فى هذة الأية ترى إن الكل سيدخل للدينونة . وجميع القديسين والاباء كلهم بلا إستثناء
أخطأوا . لأنه لا يوجد شخص بلا خطية غير السيد المسيح له المجد
فالدينونة ستقام للكل .
والذى سيدخل الملكوت هو الانسان الذى أخطأ وتاب وهذا بعد الحساب
أما الذى لم يتب فمعلوم مصيرة
وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ
متى الأصحاح 25 العدد 33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.  
ومعنى الايتان السابقتان إنالكل سيحاسب وينقسمون الى قسمين بعد أن (يميزهم) يحاسبهم
أما موضوع القصة المطروحة للبحث
هو راهب ولم يدن أحد وهذا معناة الاتى : -
1 - نال نعمة المعمودية 
2 - أخذ الاسرار المقدسة 
3 - التواضع وإنكار الذات
4 - محبتة للأخرين
5 - تغلبة على الشيطان
كل هذة الاشياء تجعلة قديسا من القديسين وتغفر له كسله لأنة ليس إنسان كاملا
ولا نفهم من القصة إن هذا تشجيع على الكسل . فهو لم يكن كسولا بمعنى الكلمة
فالذى يقاوم إبليس وشهواتة ويستطيع هزيمتة لا يكون كسولا .
ممكن نقول أخفق فى بعض الصلوات .
وفى النهاية سيقف أمام الديان العادل مع جميع بنى البشر
والسرور الذى على وجهه لأنه يعلم أين هو ذاهب
وفى النهاية سامحونى إذا كنت قد أخطأت فى تحليل هذا الموضوع 





*


----------



## farou2 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *لنضع الآية موضوع السؤال بجانب هذه الآية فيتضح المعني*
> 
> كورنثوس الثانية 5 :10
> لأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعاً نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ، *لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ* مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ *مَا صَنَعَ،* خَيْراً كَانَ أَمْ شَرّاً.
> ...


اتفق مع الأخ الكريم فريدي بكل ما قال كما اتفق مع نظرت الدينونة ولكن ارى ان دينونة المؤمن تكون من ذاته اذا انه سيشعر انه لم يعط الرب ما يستحق فتكون دينونته روحية فيه هو وهنا استشهد بالأية كورونثوس الأولى الإصحاح الثالث العدد 15 إن احترق عمل أحد فسيخسر وأما هو فسيخلص ولكن كما بنار =ولكن كما بنار=هذا رأي وشكرا وليباركم الرب


----------



## أَمَة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ايوة كده خلوا الموضوع يسخن
> بس برضه..............كله سوف يتم ادانتهم امام الديان العادل
> اذن ما المقصود بلا تدينوا؟


 
ألمقصود يا كيرو هو أن لا نخطئ بأن نعطي لأنفسنا حقا هو ليس لنا بل لله وحده.
الله وحده ديان البشر وله وحده اصدار الحكم، ولذلك قال السيد المسيح "لا تدينوا" لأن في ذلك *تعد على خصائصه.* 
وهذا واضح في كلام بولس الرسول: "من أنت الذي تدين عبد غيرك. هو لمولاه يثبت أو يسقط. ولكنه سيثبت لأن الله قادر على تثبيته" (رو 14:4)
تكمن خطورة إدانه الإنسان لأخيه الإنسان في: "ولكنه سيثبت لأن الله قادر على تثبيته". لأن إذا كان الله قادر على تثبيته كيف إذن يحق لنا أن ندينه... ولو فعلنا فقد أخطأنا مرتين خطيئتين عظيمتين.
 الاولى، *تعدينا على خصائص الله*. 
والثانية، *تجاهلنا  *أو *بخسنا قدرته* على تثبيت الخاطئ في أيمانه، وهو العارف بخفايا كل انسان وتركيبه المبدني ومقدرته على الطاعة والصبر والتحمل.

وبسبب كبريائنا وضعف إيماننا كلنا نجد أنفسنا بين الحين والآخر في موقف الديان عندما يسقط أخ لنا مُتناسين أن لنا أيضا سقطاتنا وإن كانت من نوع آخر... السقوط يبقى سقوط سواء كان من إرتفاع منخفض أو إرتفاع شاهق. ألم يقل السيد المسيح في متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 3 : "وَلِمَاذَا تَنْظُرُ الْقَذَى الَّذِي فِي عَيْنِ أَخِيكَ وَأَمَّا الْخَشَبَةُ الَّتِي فِي عَيْنِكَ فَلاَ تَفْطَنُ لَهَا؟" لذلك سيدان كل من يدين غيره.​أما الذي لا يدين فلا بد أنه يتحلى بإيمان عميق يجعله متواضعا يعي خطيئته، ومحبا يصلي من أجل أخيه الخاطئ. لذلك سيبرر في يوم الدينونة.​


----------



## Kiril (12 نوفمبر 2008)

عارف ان الادانة من حق ربنا لوحدة
بس ما هي الادانة؟
هل هي ان اقول هذا الشخص اخلاقه جيده و هذا متظاهر و لكنه سئ من الداخل
و هذا بعيد عن ربنا................الخ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Aksios (12 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> عارف ان الادانة من حق ربنا لوحدة
> بس ما هي الادانة؟
> هل هي ان اقول هذا الشخص اخلاقه جيده و هذا متظاهر و لكنه سئ من الداخل
> و هذا بعيد عن ربنا................الخ؟؟؟؟


 
سلام و نعمة

هناك ادانة مطلوب تواجدها فى حياتنا الارضيه و اقتبس لك من تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى


*لا تدينوا* = السيد المسيح لا يمنع الإدانة منعاً مطلقاً وإلاّ سقط العدل وإمتنع الناس عن التعليم، ولا يوجد بهذا المفهوم سلطان للقضاة، ولا يصير هناك حق لأب يعلم إبنه ويوبخه حين يخطىء، ولا من مدرس يوبخ تلميذه ولإنقضى سلطان الكنيسة فى توبيخ الخطاة وإدانتهم (اكو 3:5،12). بل أن الرب أعطى للكنيسة هذا السلطان (مت 18:18). بل أن الله يقول ويلُ للقائلين للشر خيراً وللخير شراً …(أش 20:5) فالمؤمن الحقيقى إذ هو مسكن للروح القدس يحمل روح التمييز، فيرى الأخطاء ولا يقدر أن ينكرها أو يتجاهلها. وبولس الرسول يقول لتلميذه تيموثاوس وبخ إنتهر عظ.... (2تى2:4 +1تى 20:5) والمعمدان وبخ الفريسيين (مت 7:3)

اما المعنى الروحى ل "لا تدينوا كى لا تدانوا" من تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى


1. أن نهتم بأن ندين أنفسنا أولاً وألا ندين كشهوة إنتقام أو ندين ظلماً. 
2. عندما نهتم بإدانة الناس ننسى أن نهتم بأن نراقب أنفسنا وننسى أن نهتم بالسماء ونصيبنا المعد لنا.
3. نحن لن يمكننا معرفة قلوب الناس وحقيقتهم، فنحن إنما نحكم بالمظاهر التى نراها، لكن الله هو الديان العادل فهو فاحص القلوب والكلى.
4. دينونة الناس تفقدنا طبيعة المحبة تجاههم، ومن المحبة الستر على الآخر.عموماً من يلتمس العذر للآخرين ويرحمهم، يرحمه الله ويغفر خطاياه.
5. إعتاد الناس على أن يلجأوا لإدانة غيرهم وتبرير أنفسهم منذ القديم فآدم ألقى اللوم على حواء بل على الله.... المرأة التى خلقتها" فالخاطىء لا يريد أن يكون خاطئاً وحده، لذلك ينظر لمن حوله يبحث فيهم عن الخطأ ويدينهم متعللاً بأنه يريد إصلاح المجتمع. وكان الفريسيين يتدخلون فى شئون الناس ويدينوا ويحكموا عليهم، وهذا عمل الله وحده.
6. عمل دينونة الناس هو محاولة منى أن أظهر كإنسان بار، أفضل من الجميع، وهذا عكس ما يريده الله، فالله يريد قلباً مثل قلب داود القائل " خطيتى أمامى فى كل حين " وقلب بولس القائل الخطاة الذين أولهم أنا (اتى 15:1). أما عكس هذا السلوك فيقود للكبرياء، ثم السقوط.
7. من يركز نظره على السماء وعلى المسيح مهتماً بأبديته،يرى المسيح فى نوره وبهائه ويقارن مع حاله فيكتشف بشاعة خطتيه، أماّ من يركز على الناس فسيرى أخطاءهم وسيرى أنه أفضل منهم وهذا يقوده للكبرياء والضياع أماّ من يرى خطيته وبشاعتها فسيصرخ لله طالباً الرحمة فيخلص. 
8. أن يقيم الإنسان من نفسه دياناً للناس فهذا إغتصاب لحق الله الديان. 
9. الإدانة هى وسيلة نفقد بها العين البسيطة (22:6) إذ حين ننشغل بخطايا الناس سيكون هناك شىء آخر تنشغل به العين غير مجد الله. 
10. إذا أخطأ إلىَّ شخص، يقول السيد المسيح إذهب وعاتبه (مت 15:18-17). وفى هذا النص نفهم أنه يمكننا أن نحكم على المخطىء بأنه مخطىء، ولكن هناك موقفين 1) أن نشهر بالمخطىء ونفضحه وهذا لا يقبله المسيح 2) أن نذهب إليه سراً (بينك وبينه) ونعاتبه وهذا ما يُعَلِّمْ به الرب.
11. نصيحة أخيرة أن لا نهتم بأن نحكم وأن ندين الآخرين، لكن إذا سألنا أحد عن موقف معين لشخص مخطىء،فعلينا أن نحكم بالحق، بأن هذا التصرف كان خطأ.... لكن لا ندين الشخص ونحاول أن نستر عليه أو نجد عذراً له.. نتصرف كمن يرحم الطبيعة البشرية لاكمن يدينها. بصيغة أخرى فلندن الخطية ولا ندين الخاطىء ونشوه سمعته ومن يتشبه بالله فى مراحمه يرحمه الله= *لكى لا تدانوا.*
12. من يركز على خطاياه سيراها كبيرة = *الخشبة التى فى عينك *فيهتم أن يخرجها. ولكن من ينسى نفسه ويركز على خطايا الآخرين، لن يرى سوى *القذى *الذى فى عيونهم فيدينهم وينسى أن يخرج الخشبة من عينه *والقذى *هو الذرات المتطايرة من الخشب عند نشره بالمنشار وهو إشارة للخطية الصغيرة، فكم ندين الناس على خطايا صغيرة ونحن ملوثون بخطايا كبيرة. وهذا لا يتعارض مع التعليم لمن له حق التعليم ولكن ليكن التعليم فى محبة وليس بإستهزاء وكبرياء. ولمن ليس لهم حق التعليم فليعاتبوا من أخطأ إليهم سراً. وللكل عليهم أن يهتموا بأنفسهم أولاً.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ الحبيب كيرو
+++ بدون سخونة الحوار --- فالهدوء هو الأنسب لكى يعمل الله فينا وينير بصائرنا --- أعود لما قاله رب المجد عن مثال المديونين :-
 [  لِذَلِكَ يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً مَلِكاً أَرَادَ أَنْ يُحَاسِبَ عَبِيدَهُ. 24 فَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ فِي الْمُحَاسَبَةِ قُدِّمَ إِلَيْهِ وَاحِدٌ مَدْيُونٌ بِعَشْرَةِ آلاَفِ وَزْنَةٍ. 25 وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ مَا يُوفِي أَمَرَ سَيِّدُهُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هُوَ وَامْرَأَتُهُ وَأَوْلاَدُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا لَهُ وَيُوفَى الدَّيْنُ. 26 فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ. 27 فَتَحَنَّنَ سَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ وَأَطْلَقَهُ وَتَرَكَ لَهُ الدَّيْنَ.28 وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدُ وَجَدَ وَاحِداً مِنَ الْعَبِيدِ رُفَقَائِهِ كَانَ مَدْيُوناً لَهُ بِمِئَةِ دِينَارٍ فَأَمْسَكَهُ وَأَخَذَ بِعُنُقِهِ قَائِلاً: أَوْفِنِي مَا لِي عَلَيْكَ. 29 فَخَرَّ الْعَبْدُ رَفِيقُهُ عَلَى قَدَمَيْهِ وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: تَمَهَّلْ عَلَيَّ فَأُوفِيَكَ الْجَمِيعَ. 30 فَلَمْ يُرِدْ بَلْ مَضَى وَأَلْقَاهُ فِي سِجْنٍ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ الدَّيْنَ. 31 فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْعَبِيدُ رُفَقَاؤُهُ مَا كَانَ حَزِنُوا جِدّاً. وَأَتَوْا وَقَصُّوا عَلَى سَيِّدِهِمْ كُلَّ مَا جَرَى. 32 فَدَعَاهُ حِينَئِذٍ سَيِّدُهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ كُلُّ ذَلِكَ الدَّيْنِ تَرَكْتُهُ لَكَ لأَنَّكَ طَلَبْتَ إِلَيَّ. 33 أَفَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً تَرْحَمُ الْعَبْدَ رَفِيقَكَ كَمَا رَحِمْتُكَ أَنَا؟. 34 وَغَضِبَ سَيِّدُهُ وَسَلَّمَهُ إِلَى الْمُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى يُوفِيَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ. 35 فَهَكَذَا أَبِي السَّمَاوِيُّ يَفْعَلُ بِكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تَتْرُكُوا مِنْ قُلُوبِكُمْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لأَخِيهِ زَلَّاتِهِ».  ] مت18: 23- 35 .
+++++ ونلاحظ أن هذا المثل ، جعله الرب مثالاً ليوم الحساب . ++ وبالطبع نحن نعلم أنه مجرد مثل ، عن ذلك اليوم ، وليس شرح تفصيلى لما سيحدث فيه . ++  فكل الأمثلة بوجه مطلق تكون مع فارق التشبيه ، ويكون الأهم فيها هو : الهدف منها ، وليس التفاصيل ، ولكن حتى هذه التفاصيل لا يكون فيها شيئ معيب ، بل الهدف طاهر والوسيلة طاهرة .
++++++ فلكى نفهم الآية المطروحة -- فى بداية الموضوع --للنقاش ، وهى : [ لا تدينوا لكى لا تدانوا ] ، ينبغى علينا أن ندرس الإنجيل كله ، وليس أن نقدم أراء شخصية ، لأن كلام الإنجيل ليس مثل كلام الشعراء الذين ماتوا ، والذين يــُقال عنهم : *المعنى فى بطن الشاعر *، إذ لن يعلم أحد أبداً ما الذى كانوا يقصدونه ، وبالتالى يحق لكل أحد أن يتخيل مقصدهم كيفما شاء هو ، إذ أنه مات ولا يمكن معرفة حقيقة مقصده .
+++ وأما نحن ، فنعبد المسيح الحىّ ، الذى يستطيع أن يرشدنا بروحه القدوس لمعنى كلامه ، فإن لنا *فكر المسيح  : الفكر الواحد والمقصد الواحد والرأى الواحد *، فليس فى المسيح أراء مختلفة  ، لنفس الأمر الواحد ، بل إن فكر المسيح هو واحد ، فإما أن نعرف ونقول بهذا الفكر الواحد ( بأعماقه المتعددة )، فنكون مصيبين ، وأما أن نظن ونقول بغيره ، فنكون مخطئين .
+++ فإن آيات الإنجيل تتكامل وتفسر بعضها بعضاً ، كجزء واحد ، بدون إسقاط كلمة واحدة منه ، من حسابنا .
+++* وفى ذلك أتفق مع أخى الحبيب/ فريدى ، فى ضرورة فهم الإنجيل ككل ، وليس كآيات منفصلة *، ولا أن نكون منها مجموعات بحسب إنتقائنا (( كما فعل أحد الإخوة المسلمين فى محاولته للىِّ عنق الإنجيل لكى يقول أن : المسيح يقول أنه ليس صالحاً  )) ، بل ندرسه كله كوحدة واحدة كاملة غير منقوصة .
+++ فلا ينفع أن نأخذ آيتين أو ثلاثة أو حتى مائة آية ، ونترك الباقى ، بل ولا ينفع أن نترك آية واحدة ، لأنها قد تكون هى المفتاح الذى يفسر الباقين .
+++  فمعنى الإدانة ، التى يقصدها الرب ، واضحة تماماً فى مثل المديونين ، الذى قال عنه أنه مثلٌ لملكوت السموات ، أى الملكوت السمائى  ، وهو المعنى الذى يتوافق ويتكامل مع كل آيات الإنجيل بلا إستثناء .
+++++ فإن وجدت سيادتك تناقضاً مع آيات أخرى ، فإننا جميعاً تحت أمرك لدراستها .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 نوفمبر 2008)

++++ إضافة صغيرة ، بعد إذنكم .
++++  فمع أن المثل يتكلم عن أحداث تجرى فى الزمن الحاضر ، ولكن هدفه هو محاسبة الملك لعبيده ، وهو الذى يتكلم عنه الرب كثيراً -- بنفس هذه العبارات ، مثل كلمة الملك -- عن يوم الدينونة .
++++ ولكن عن الأحداث الزمنية التى يوردها المثل ، يتبين أن الذى أدان غيره ، وتم إلغاء مسامحته السابقة ، لم يــُقال عنه أنه أُلقى فى العذاب الأبدى ، بل فقط تم تسليمه للمعذبين حتى يوفى ما عليه .
++++ ولأن إستيفاء الدين مستحيلاً بدون كفَّارة المسيح ، فإن هذا الإستيفاء لا يمكن أن يكون له نهاية ، إلاَّ بالتوبة الكاملة ، فيحصل على هذا الإستيفاء ، بذبيحة المسيح الكفَّارية .
++++ ولعل المعذبين ، الذين تم تسليمه إليهم ، هم التأديبات ، بكل طريقة ، والتى تصل إلى حد التسليم للشيطان ، مثلما فعل بولس الرسول مع زانى كورنثوس ، لكى يعانى من تعذيبهم له ، لكى يتوب .
++++ فإن تاب وإعترف ، تجدد خلاصه بذبيحة المسيح ، وعاد إلى بنويته ، وإن لم يتب وإستمر معانداً ، سقط من بنويته وصار نغولاً ، أى إبن بالكذب ، أى مؤمن بالكذب  :- [ لَمْ تُقَاوِمُوا بَعْدُ حَتَّى الدَّمِ مُجَاهِدِينَ ضِدَّ الْخَطِيَّةِ، 5 وَقَدْ نَسِيتُمُ الْوَعْظَ الَّذِي يُخَاطِبُكُمْ كَبَنِينَ: «يَا ابْنِي لاَ تَحْتَقِرْ تَأْدِيبَ الرَّبِّ، وَلاَ تَخُرْ إِذَا وَبَّخَكَ. 6 لأَنَّ الَّذِي يُحِبُّهُ الرَّبُّ يُؤَدِّبُهُ، وَيَجْلِدُ كُلَّ ابْنٍ يَقْبَلُهُ». 7 إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَحْتَمِلُونَ التَّأْدِيبَ يُعَامِلُكُمُ اللهُ كَالْبَنِينَ. فَأَيُّ ابْنٍ لاَ يُؤَدِّبُهُ أَبُوهُ؟ 8 وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِلاَ تَأْدِيبٍ، قَدْ صَارَ الْجَمِيعُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيهِ، فَأَنْتُمْ نُغُولٌ لاَ بَنُونَ.  ]عب12: 4- 8 .
+++ والموضوع سيظل أكبر من كل الكلمات ، لأنه يشمل الإيمان كله .
+++ ولكن ، على الأقل ، فلنستفيد من هذا الموضوع ، بعدم الإدانة ، فالناحية العملية أهم من التعامل مع الإمر كمجرد معلومات للثقافة وللحوارات والمناقشات ، لا أكثر ولا أقل .


----------



## Kiril (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارككم كلكم
بس انتو كده توهتوني
انا كان نفسي اعرف الاية بس...............هل ربنا سينفذ ما قاله كما مع الراهب ام لا؟


----------



## أَمَة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> ربنا يبارككم كلكم
> بس انتو كده توهتوني
> انا كان نفسي اعرف الاية بس...............هل ربنا سينفذ ما قاله كما مع الراهب ام لا؟


 

 لن تجد شخصا يستحق عقاب الدينونة لا يدين اخيه الإنسان.

فقط العامل بوصايا الله والمتمتع بنعمته، يكون متواضعا ومحبا ولا يدين الآخر.  ولهذا سيبرر.

لأن الله عادل في أحكامه وصادق بوعده.​


----------



## Kiril (13 نوفمبر 2008)

يعني لو لا ادين احدا فالمسيح سيعفو عني؟
و لكن في النهاية سأقف امامه يوم الدينونة


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> يعني لو لا ادين احدا فالمسيح سيعفو عني؟
> و لكن في النهاية سأقف امامه يوم الدينونة


 

وما الإشكال في هذا.
إذا أنا كنت ذاهبة الى المحكمة وعارفة اني سأتبرر فيها
سوف أذهب اليها وانا فرحانة تماما مثل الراهب الذي استقبل الموت بفرح.

يكفي يا كيرو.....
الى أين تريد أن تصل؟
سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ونعمة​


----------



## Amir Ed (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*سلام و نعمة أخوتي
أنا مستغرب أوي اني أغلب اللي جاوبوا قالوا نعم
إزاي!!؟؟
ربنا كلامه واضح و قال أنه مش هايدين أي حد مش هايدين واحد زيه
هوا ربنا هايرجع في كلامه يعني؟؟!!
يبقى إزاي انتوا مجاوبين بنعم؟؟!!
شكرا و دمتم بسلام*


----------



## Kiril (13 نوفمبر 2008)

عاوز اعرف اذا كنت علي حق ام لا


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> عاوز اعرف اذا كنت علي حق ام لا


 

لو عرفت يقينا اذا كنت على حق او لا
كيف راح يكون تأثير المعرفة عليك أو على إيمانك
أحب أسمع ردك أخي كيرو​


----------



## Kiril (13 نوفمبر 2008)

انا بحاول ابطل ادانة
فاذا كنت علي حق حسب فهمي 
حيبقي فيه هدف اقوي و هي عدم ادانة ربنا لي
و اديني بحاول
و كمان مش المسيح له المجد قال فتشوا الكتب
اديني بحاول اعرف و افهم
ايه ؟ بلاش اعرف؟


----------



## fredyyy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> انا بحاول ابطل ادانة
> فاذا كنت علي حق حسب فهمي
> حيبقي فيه هدف اقوي و هي
> *عدم ادانة ربنا لي*
> ...


 


*أخي كيرو *
*أعتقد أن هذه الآية وما فيها من وعد واضح لنا بعدم دخولنا الدينونة كافية *

*رومية 8 : 1 
إِذاً لاَ شَيْءَ مِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ الآنَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ ...........*

*فسير مع الله كل يوم وُأشكر الله على أن الدينونة عبرت وإحتملها المسيح في الصليب *

*فلن نذهب الى بيت الآب في السماء بخطية واحدة لكي ندان عليها *

*المسيح مات لكي يؤهلنا لأن ننال الحياة الأبدية  ُمطهرين ُمبررين أمامه*

*أخي الحبيب ثق في وعود الكتاب الإلهية الصادقة *

*ولا تسمح لأبليس أن يشككك في وعوده *


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2008)

اعتقد اننا اعطينا الموضوع اكثرمن حقه
من يريد ان يفهم النص فالتفاسير موجودة و بكثرة

يُغلق


----------



## fredyyy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

kiro_shohdy قال:


> اديني بحاول اعرف و افهم
> ايه ؟ بلاش اعرف؟


 

*الأخ / kiro_shohdy*

*معلش الموضوع ُأغلق وإذا كان عندك إستفسار آخر *

*راسلني على الخاص*


----------

